# Gute Master-Slave-Steckerleiste + Erklärung/Erfahrung?



## BobDobalina (27. September 2019)

*Gute Master-Slave-Steckerleiste + Erklärung/Erfahrung?*

Hallo Community,

auf der Suche nach einer optimalen, stromsparenden Möglichkeit für meinen PC und Peripherie habe ich gelesen, dass eine Master-Slave-Steckerleiste scheinbar eine ziemlich coole Funktion hat. Vielleicht vorab mein Anliegen bzw. so wie ich verstanden habe, dass eine solche Steckerleiste funktioniert:
Ich habe einen PC und zudem auch ein paar Geräte, die dann noch im Standby Strom ziehen: Der PC selbst, Mikrofon-Vorverstärker, Monitor. Wenn ich das nun richtig gelesen habe, dann erkennt eine Master-Slave-Steckerleiste, wenn das Gerät im Master im Standby ist und schaltet dann entsprechend die Slaves ebenfalls aus. In diesem Zustand verbraucht die Steckerleister (und die Geräte) nahezu keinen Strom, außer eben um zu erkennen, wenn das Master-Gerät eingeschaltet wird.
Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?
Falls ja, dann wäre das genau das, was ich suche. Nur weiß ich da keine Master-Slave-Steckerleiste, die ideal und zuverlässig ist. Amazon-Reviews lesen sich sehr durchwachsen. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für mich?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. September 2019)

*AW: Gute Master-Slave-Steckerleiste + Erklärung/Erfahrung?*

Wenn es was solides sein soll dann sowas Brennenstuhl-Secure-Tec-Steckdosenleiste.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Gute Master-Slave-Steckerleiste + Erklärung/Erfahrung?*

Genau ! Brennenstuhl !  Hatte diverse andere aus Baumärkten, gehen am Ende schnell kaputt. Die Relais verkleben wegen Spannungsspitzen beim Schalten und andere Bauteile verabschieden sich dann auch mit.

Brennenstuhl gibts aber hin und wieder auch bei Aldi oder Discounter als Noname, andere Bezeichnung, fällt mir im Moment nicht mehr ein.


----------

